# What is crossfit?



## Bigmike (Jun 1, 2016)

Best description iv ever seen or heard.


----------



## bigdog (Jun 1, 2016)

funny shit! great description though..


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 1, 2016)

Really good for water cooler polo or shot putting a dick in you ass. Hahahahaha


----------



## saltylifter (Jun 2, 2016)

Crossfit 
The ability to lose gains lmao
Amen brother


----------



## Megatron28 (Jun 2, 2016)

Lyle McDonald said the following about Crossfit.  

"Random training equals random results."


----------



## ironhardempress (Jun 2, 2016)

as a former Crossfitter, I find this hilarious! It was fun though, but I've moved on.....


----------



## Bigmike (Jun 2, 2016)

ironhardempress said:


> as a former Crossfitter, I find this hilarious! It was fun though, but I've moved on.....



I'm glad youv made it to a good place, here you can learn to build muscle instead of getting injured not building muscle


----------



## ccpro (Jun 18, 2016)

That bro cracks me up.  I think Rocky invented crossfit when he was training for Drago in Siberia!


----------



## zyad00 (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## zyad00 (Jun 21, 2016)




----------

